# Do i need to clay a new car also which wax for misano red



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

got my new TTR coming in a couple of weeks and was wondering if it would benefit from being clayed?

which wax would you guys recommend on Misano Red


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

there is only one way to find out, and thats to clay it. As for choice of wax i've found Finish Kare Poly sealent works well on red, or you could try dodo supernatural.


----------



## bustanutt (Feb 21, 2011)

The way to tell if it needs claying is to run your hand over the paint. If it feels a bit rough then it would benefit from claying. If you are not sure then clay a small section of one panel, then look at the surface of the clay, if it has some dirt in it then carry on and do the rest of the car. It's usually the first thing I do when I get a new motor. I then usually do a full claybar paint cleanse and two coats of wax every 3 months. Dodo juice do a wax called orange crush which is good for red cars at about £35 a pot. If you do the prep work right it will look stunning with 2 coats for dodo on it. The supernatural mentioned above is about £100 a pot I think so may be a bit steep if you are just getting into detailing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

just get the panel pots, they are way cheaper  thats all i have and they last quite some time  i've not tried orange crush on mine yet, i've just put that on the Polo which is silver


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Watch out for swirls and marks on the Misano Red, I do regular work for Audi and it would appear that this particular colour is the one they have the most issues with when it comes to marks and swirls.

So much so that they have been know to have swirls when they are unwrapped before a valeter has been near them!!! 

As for wax on red, I would go for a layer of Clearkote Red Moose Glaze topped with Dodo Supernatural or Dodo Orange Crush.


----------



## andyormerod (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys,
car due in two weeks so just waiting I had been looking at Dodo juice so I will probably try one of their sample kits and see what happens.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Given the above comments on the red being susceptible to swirls and marks, if you're unfamiliar with claying it's easy to mar the paint. My advice would be to put the clay bar down and step AWAY from the new car.

And then re-approach it with some good paint cleaner like CarLack Nano Systematic Care, which will clean any transport cruft off the new paint and make it super smooth whilst applying an acrylic layer.


----------

